# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  Все для НОВОГО ГОДА от дуэта д.Евочки

## Львовна

_Готовимся к новому году. Для вашего удобства все наши новогодние штучки прошлого сезона мы решили объединить в этой теме.
До 5 декабря на все вкусности из этой темы скидка 25%
_

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138694 скульптуры по феншуй

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141371 11 цифр счастья- застолка

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141186 когда не жмет корона

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141167 бешеные бабки

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141922 бенефис смешных подарков застолка

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141040 белые бои по моим правилам

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141805 самый лучший день- сценарий корпоратива

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141935 жили не с мазаем... или все про лютых заев

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141938 новогодний музыкальный тост начинаем отмечать

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141171 80е. ru - второй стол корпоратива

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141822 самый лучший ДЕД аниматорский блок

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141178 новогодний музыкальный тост

----------


## Татьянка

:006:  :004:  :018:

----------


## Vestochka

Добрый день, Елена! Спасибо за Новогодние подарочки!!! Перевела Вам за блок когда не жмет корона и два тоста с карты 6776

----------

Львовна (04.12.2017)

----------


## Львовна

*Vestochka*,  добрый день! Ссылки ждут Вас в личке. Забирайте.

----------


## Татьянка

:018: Продолжаем дарить подарки. По просьбе трудящихся на ниве праздников и торжеств)))) о, как закрутила мастерски :Grin:  
*АКЦИЯ ПРОДЛЕНА до 10 декабря!!!!*



новые штучки, пусть и без акции тут:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...1#post5435148- эндорфины
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=142675- тост на букву Х
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=142667- дедозаменители
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=142666- аниматорский блок Сн. и ДМ

----------

Львовна (05.12.2017)

----------


## Татьянка

:004:  :012:  :003:

----------

